# A composition of mine



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope this is okay--this is my first post here, and I don't want to break any rules. But in the description of this forum it said "post a clip of you playing your instrument," and I hope this clip qualifies.

I am a composer. This is a small (but dramatic) choral piece I recently composed and recorded in my home studio. All the voices are me, "overdubbed" countless times to simulate the sound of a choir.

The lyrics are Latin: "_abyssus abyssum invocat, ad augusta ad absurdum_."

I would like some feedback from classical music lovers: do you like this piece? Does it remind you of any composers? Any comments?

Thanks, I really appreciate it.


----------

